# Pics of My Mythos Black S3



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Took delivery yesterday after a long wait (deposit in January, order in March).

Here are some pics from earlier today:











*My specs:*

Technik Trim (nav., B&O, adv. key & parking, etc.)
Mythos Black Metallic
Seats: Black-Black-Dark Silver
Audi Magnetic Ride
Red Brake Callipers
LED Lighting Package
19" 5-parallel spoke S design wheels
Tint (side: 50%, rear: 35%)
It's an amazing piece of tech and design. Very spirited and fun to drive. Coming from a 2011 TTS, it feels like an evolution, with the 2 extra doors I needed. The ride is pretty smooth even with 19" wheels, probably thanks to Mag Ride. Now I need to find more time to drive


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome! I've been waiting for these pics. That's the same car I ordered, only I also added advanced tech package. Color looks great and I should get mine in a couple weeks.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome pics. I recently got a Glacier White S3 and I'm jealous of your red brake calipers.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Very nice. Mine just arrived in Halifax so hoping to see it late next week.


----------



## d3br34k5 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just test drove a Mythos Black S3 with similar specs at Owasco Audi yesterday... Pretty much in love with the car. Really didn't expect it to feel as fast as it did and it just looks amazingly sharp in person.

Drove into the lot in my SLK 350... felt like turning it around on my way out and trading it for whatever they'd give me ha ha.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Are stainless steel pedals standard on the S3?


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Are stainless steel pedals standard on the S3?


Yes they are standard on all trim levels to my knowledge.


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats. Great looking car!


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

gloom said:


> Took delivery yesterday after a long wait (deposit in January, order in March).
> 
> Here are some pics from earlier today:
> 
> ...


What it be possible for you to take an interior shot at night, so that I can see the ambient lighting along with all the interior LEDs? I'd really appreciate it. 

Oh, and congrats!!!!!!


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

the_runner213 said:


> What it be possible for you to take an interior shot at night, so that I can see the ambient lighting along with all the interior LEDs? I'd really appreciate it.


Sure, will try to do this tonight. And thanks to everyone for the positive feedback!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful car. Enjoy it.


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's an interior shot at night as requested by *the_runner213*:


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

gloom said:


> Here's an interior shot at night as requested by *the_runner213*:


Thank you!!! Are there any other sources of ambient or LED lights? I know the A/C temp controls have the bright blue/red colors. Any lights come from the side door panel near the aluminum covers? 

My gosh...my S3 will go into production early October...... This wait is overshadowing my iPhone Plus 6 delivery! An I'm an Apple fanboy! Haha!


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

the_runner213 said:


> Thank you!!! Are there any other sources of ambient or LED lights? I know the A/C temp controls have the bright blue/red colors. Any lights come from the side door panel near the aluminum covers?


Correct: the temp controls are brightly colored but A/C was off when I took the picture. With the Bang & Olufsen system, you get the nice L-shaped LED strips around the door speakers. They are in my pic but it's hard to get the perspective. Here's an official pic.


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

How long did it take to get your car? At what point are you supposed to receive in email from the factory?


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

the_runner213 said:


> How long did it take to get your car? At what point are you supposed to receive in email from the factory?


Production week was Aug 4th and the car arrived at the dealer on Sept 9th if that can give you an idea. Didn't receive any emails from the factory. My dealer kept me up to date once in a while.


----------



## Turbo323 (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice car! How much did you get for discount?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I think I'm in love. :thumbup:


----------



## azbiker (Jun 20, 2014)

*hitch*

Can you tell if this will fit on your s3?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ring-has-Released-the-A3-Sedan-Hitch-Receiver


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great! Love the black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

azbiker said:


> Can you tell if this will fit on your s3?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ring-has-Released-the-A3-Sedan-Hitch-Receiver


I looked at the specs quickly and it's hard to tell, sorry. I would be inclined to say that if it fits an A3 it should fit a S3 but...


----------



## Fixeroh (Sep 26, 2014)

gloom: Gorgeous, gorgeous car! My Mythos Black S3 is due to arrive in about 10 days or so. Great to see what it will actually look like outside the configure on the Audi website! Mine will not have red calipers however. Didn't even realize that was an option. Makes the wheels pop a bit more. Enjoy your ride and thanks for sharing the photos. :wave:


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

do you think the LED package is worth the extra 1500? Do you have any concerns of reliability or cost of repairs if they fail? I just ordered my S3 and Im on the fence about calling them back to do the LED package.


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

OMGK20 said:


> do you think the LED package is worth the extra 1500? Do you have any concerns of reliability or cost of repairs if they fail? I just ordered my S3 and Im on the fence about calling them back to do the LED package.


The LED package is worth it IMO. Since there are no bulbs to replace, my guess is that it's actually more durable. And the LED headlights look significantly better. The design is quite different from the standard headlights. See comparison here (top = adaptative; bottom = LED):


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

gloom said:


> The LED package is worth it IMO. Since there are no bulbs to replace, my guess is that its actually more durable. And the LED headlights actually look significantly better. The design is quite different from the standard headlights. See comparison here (top = adaptative; bottom = LED):


LED is the future of lighting. Audi's in the process of standardizing LED headlights across their entire lineup. The next-gen A7 due next year will be one of the first, I think. We'll probably see this fully implemented by 2017.

Not sure if most people know this, but if you upgrade to the LED headlights, your LED DRL's will be your turn signal as well (it goes from bright white to yellow vs. turning off and having a fluorescent bulb blink). I saw this demonstrated in-person on the launch edition--super sexy!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

You premium plus S3 shoppers are lucky you get LED as a option. I wish Audi provided it as an option to the A3 Premium Plus. 

I would have got it. 


The non-sport body A3 IMO looks closer to the A3 Concept car except for it's headlights. The Prestige A3 looks like an A4 but with the eyes of an A3 Concept car. Why didn't Audi USA do this, or at least offer it all in options, I'll never understand.


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

do you find the LED lights to be significantly brighter?


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

OMGK20 said:


> do you find the LED lights to be significantly brighter?


I haven't compared but I can say they are definitely brighter than the adaptative headlights I had on my TTS. The color is also more daylight-like, less blueish.


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

gloom said:


> Here's an interior shot at night as requested by *the_runner213*:


is the LED everything included with the convenience package?


----------



## fnair (Oct 3, 2014)

the_runner213 said:


> Not sure if most people know this, but if you upgrade to the LED headlights, your LED DRL's will be your turn signal as well (it goes from bright white to yellow vs. turning off and having a fluorescent bulb blink). I saw this demonstrated in-person on the launch edition--super sexy!


This can be seen in this video Review of the S3 at around 4:03:

http://youtu.be/mQ5nIitHd7s


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)




----------

